# Opinions on puppy



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello to all!
8 weeks ago my Pavo became a father and I guess now is the time to see what he "produced" 
There were 2 boys and 1 girl in the litter and in my opinion this boy is promising, but I'm no expert, especially in puppies... I would really appreciate opinions on him, I would really like him to go on shows if he's really promising...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

he is a superb puppy, definitely show quality! He has a fantastic head, very pleasing expression, level topline, well set tail, excellent front assembly (even though he tended to move during the photo shoot), love his turn of stiffle, too. He will probably be deep through body. He seems short coupled as well (hard to tell with all that puppy fur).


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know a thing about shows, but he looks like a champion to me. Very handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Diana & West, we are so proud of him and we think we found wonderful family for him! They should pick him up next week!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Iva, he will do great in shows, I am very sure of it  He is super lovely


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

He sure is a beauty.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice head, good topline, nicely angled rear, looks like he has good bone. It's not always easy to tell from pictures, but he looks good enough for show quality.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know much about shows but he sure is a beauty.


----------

